# Concerning corn snake poop?



## lauren1313 (4 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I posted recently about my corn snake’s feeding schedule if anyone wants to give it a read (has been resolved but may be contributing to this?). I noticed a possibly concerning poop yesterday afternoon. Will attach picture below. She ate 3 fuzzy mice on Saturday.

Info: 7 year old corn, unsure of gender. Adopted her recently from a family friend. About 4 ft long and 1 inch in diameter. Cool end of tank is about 84°F (my room is very warm during the day, but willing to turn her lamp off or relocate her tank if needed) and basking spot is around 89°. Humidity is a little low, around 33-39%, but started misting this morning as she is starting her shed. She is fairly active in the evening, looks healthy, no signs of eye/mouth/body issues. I have been searching for pictures of corn snake poop on here but haven’t found much at all, just read that there poop is rarely solid and fairly watery. Posting here because a snake-educated friend said it looked concerning.






(Picture was taken with flash at night)


----------



## lauren1313 (4 mo ago)

Adding that I just messaged her old owner, she said that’s fairly normal for her and I did see her drink water yesterday so that may be why.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks fairly normal for a poo from a rat snake. The yellow is urate, no need to worry.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

lauren1313 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I posted recently about my corn snake’s feeding schedule if anyone wants to give it a read (has been resolved but may be contributing to this?). I noticed a possibly concerning poop yesterday afternoon. Will attach picture below. She ate 3 fuzzy mice on Saturday.
> 
> ...


That's normal poop. It should be fairly solid & not watery. Btw, your basking spot temp is rather high for a corn, 82F is ample.


----------

